# 2013 supersix 3



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone know the weight of the 2013 supersix 3 in the black?
preferable 56 but other sizes would be appreciated as well.

thanks
Mike


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

designair said:


> Anyone know the weight of the 2013 supersix 3 in the black?
> preferable 56 but other sizes would be appreciated as well.
> 
> thanks
> Mike


According to 2012 SuperSix | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop it weighs 16.5 pounds. I don't think anything other than the paint changed between 2012 and 2013.


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

FPSDavid said:


> According to 2012 SuperSix | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop it weighs 16.5 pounds. I don't think anything other than the paint changed between 2012 and 2013.


David, thanks


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_pvVBYlacTFI/TF3egwH2_9I/AAAAAAAAEPs/SqnOZP5W60Y/s1600/Pesi+ritagliato.jpg

Can't vouch for accuracy.


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

b3n3r said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_pvVBYlacTFI/TF3egwH2_9I/AAAAAAAAEPs/SqnOZP5W60Y/s1600/Pesi+ritagliato.jpg
> 
> Can't vouch for accuracy.


not sure what year this is, maybe 2011, but is a good reference..thanks


----------

